# Uncharted: Drehbeginn für Kinofilm voraussichtlich Anfang 2015



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Drehbeginn für Kinofilm voraussichtlich Anfang 2015 * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Uncharted: Drehbeginn für Kinofilm voraussichtlich Anfang 2015


----------



## Emke (18. Juli 2014)

Harrison Ford, wenn er noch jünger wär


----------



## solidus246 (18. Juli 2014)

Emke schrieb:


> Harrison Ford, wenn er noch jünger wär



Dein Ernst  ???


----------



## philipp141294 (18. Juli 2014)

Nathan Fillion...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

philipp141294 schrieb:


> Nathan Fillion...


Das fordern die Kenner des Spiels doch schon seit Jahren. Warum bloss hören die Filmemacher nicht hin?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

philipp141294 schrieb:


> Nathan Fillion...


Das fordern die Kenner des Spiels doch schon seit Jahren. Warum bloß hören die Filmemacher nicht hin?!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das fordern die Kenner des Spiels doch schon seit Jahren. Warum bloß hören die Filmemacher nicht hin?!



Zu seiner Firefly-Zeit hätte das echt gepasst.
Aber inzwischen ist auch an ihm die Zeit nicht spurlos vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das fordern die Kenner des Spiels doch schon seit Jahren. Warum bloß hören die Filmemacher nicht hin?!



weil die sich einbilden das Fernsehstars weniger Marktwert haben als so ein Marky Mark
naja, vielleicht wird sich das nach Transformers ändern und so Jung ist Mark Wallberg nun auch nicht mehr


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Zu seiner Firefly-Zeit hätte das echt gepasst.
> Aber inzwischen ist auch an ihm die Zeit nicht spurlos vorbeigegangen.


Och, ein Hollywood-Mime stählt in wenigen Monaten seinen Body, wenn die Rolle und der Gagencheck lockt. Siehe Hugh Jackman, und der ist auch schon Mitte 40.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och, ein Hollywood-Mime stählt in wenigen Monaten seinen Body, wenn die Rolle und der Gagencheck lockt. Siehe Hugh Jackman, und der ist auch schon Mitte 40.



Ob es sich nochmal so hinbekommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Musste grad erstaunt feststellen, dass er ja ne Nebenrolle in Saving Privat Ryan hatte.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ob es sich nochmal so hinbekommt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Falten wird er nicht wegzaubern können (und wenn, wozu gibt es SFXs?! ), aber Personal Trainer können manch ungeahntes Wunder vollbringen. ^^


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Musste grad erstaunt feststellen, dass er ja ne Nebenrolle in Saving Privat Ryan hatte.^^



erstaunlich, sonst ist nur Vin Diesel bekannt dafür das der ne Nebenrolle hat


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> erstaunlich, sonst ist nur Vin Diesel bekannt dafür das der ne Nebenrolle hat



Ja, Vin Diesel hab ich mir gemerkt.
Das ist der dumme Italiener, der sich vom Sniper abknallen lässt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, Vin Diesel hab ich mir gemerkt.
> Das ist der dumme Italiener, der sich vom Sniper abknallen lässt.


Dieser "dumme Italiener" heisst CAR-PA-ZO!!!


----------



## LSkywalker (18. Juli 2014)

Chris Pine würde optisch recht gut passen. Aber ob es zum Hauptchar passt, hmm, hab die Reihe nicht wirklich gespielt...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (18. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, Vin Diesel hab ich mir gemerkt.
> Das ist der dumme Italiener, der sich vom Sniper abknallen lässt.



Too soon


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Juli 2014)

hui, nett.

Aber da sollte man sich nicht zu früh freuen und schon gar keinen Trend herbeiwünschen, bevor der Film nicht erschienen ist. Es gibt einige Verfilmungen von Spielen und die meisten sind furchtbar schlecht, und damit meine ich nicht nur die Machwerke von Uwe Boll


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2014)

Gut, dass Marky Mark nicht an Bord ist. Meiner Meinung nach, darf sich der Herr ruhig ein wenig rar machen. Der ist ja, gefühlt, jedes Jahr mindestens einmal im Kino. 

Mein "Diamant der Ewigkeit" aus dem AstroTV Shop sagt mir, dass sie bei der Besetzung tief ins Klo greifen werden. Weil die Macher fest damit rechnen, dass der männliche
Nerd und Fanboy den Film sowieso ansieht, zielen sie auf dessen eventuelle Freundin ab und besetzen die Hauptrolle mit "Liam Hemsworth" oder "Ian Sommerhalder".


----------



## baiR (19. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Zu seiner Firefly-Zeit hätte das echt gepasst.
> Aber inzwischen ist auch an ihm die Zeit nicht spurlos vorbeigegangen.



Ich war vor ein paar Jahren auch noch für die Besetzung aber mittlerweile ist er wirklich zu alt oder sieht zu alt aus.



svd schrieb:


> Gut, dass Marky Mark nicht an Bord ist. Meiner Meinung nach, darf sich der Herr ruhig ein wenig rar machen. Der ist ja, gefühlt, jedes Jahr mindestens einmal im Kino.
> 
> Mein "Diamant der Ewigkeit" aus dem AstroTV Shop sagt mir, dass sie bei der Besetzung tief ins Klo greifen werden. Weil die Macher fest damit rechnen, dass der männliche
> Nerd und Fanboy den Film sowieso ansieht, zielen sie auf dessen eventuelle Freundin ab und besetzen die Hauptrolle mit "Liam Hemsworth" oder "Ian Sommerhalder".



Genau die gleiche Befürchtung habe ich auch. Wenn sie schon über die Besetzung von Mark Wahlberg als Nathan Drake nachgedacht haben dann deutet es genau auf das hin. Leider!

Hier mal ein Zitat von mir aus dem toten VGZ-Thread:



> Die könnten anstatt Mark Wahlberg (keine Ahnung wer auf diese beschissene Besetzung kam) den Schauspieler Pedro Pascal nehmen. Der Typ ist cool, hat Charisma und sieht Nathan Drake auch noch sehr ähnlich. Er hat mich in Game of Thrones wirklich überzeugt *(und jetzt kommt ein Spoiler über die Serie, die Staffel 4 bis Folge 8 betrifft, wer bis dahin also nicht gesehen hat, den rate ich dringend den Spoiler zu überspringen. Ist sowieso für meine Hauptaussage uninteressant)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phone (19. Juli 2014)

Gerard Butler passt einfach am besten! 
Allein diese Bilder...
http://cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/nims-gerard/gerard-butler-nims-island-premiere-04.jpg
http://bestof.provocateuse.com/images/photos/gerard_butler_96.jpg

http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/8800000/Gerard-Butler-gerard-butler-8893243-1222-817.jpg

http://www.highscorereviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/uncharted-3-nathan-drake.jpg

http://abselectstart.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/drakeface.png


----------



## svd (19. Juli 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht. Hauptsache, er wird von einem Mann gespielt. Bloß kein Prequel-Sch... eiß (jetzt ist es doch raus) mit Teenager.
Auf "Die Abenteuer des jungen Nathan D." kann ich gerne verzichten.

Aber wenn Emily Rose nicht dabei ist, wird der eh höchstens nur auf Blu-ray oder FreeTV geschaut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht. Hauptsache, er wird von einem Mann gespielt. Bloß kein Prequel-Sch... eiß (jetzt ist es doch raus) mit Teenager.
> Auf "Die Abenteuer des jungen Nathan D." kann ich gerne verzichten.


Hab ich nicht letztens was von Zac Efron als Titelrollen-Anwärter gelesen?! [emoji5]


----------

